# Looking for S.E. Mich Sub Work



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey Guys, I'm looking for some more sub work to do as the outfit I was working with has added an employee and company truck, work for me has declined. I am in Whitmore Lake (just north of Ann Arbor & south of Brighton)and willing to travel in about 40-50 mile radius if the pay and hours are right. Reply to [email protected] or call 517-861-6471


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

still looking for additional work


----------

